# Hunt tests



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I've been wanting to get my dog into some hunt tests now for a few years but have always been too busy. now that i'm not working 112 hour weeks in the summer, I'm trying to plan for some time this year but don't know much about the whole process involved with hunt tests.

can anyone tell me when and where some hunt tests will be occurring over the summer?


thanks in advance


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

The best place to check for locations and dates for the hunt tests is with the AKC website. You will do a club search. First click on "Clubs" then click on "club search"and then go to "Performance clubs". This will bring up two different drop down bars. The first is what type of specialty, click on hunt test, next is the state. Once you click on these you can look at the retriever clubs or other clubs as well. Once you get to the club go to future events tabs and they will have all that info. For Northern Utah (SLC north) You have the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club, as Well as the Weber River Retriever Club. Both are excellent organizations! Most of the Hunt tests are in the spring so get geared up and bring your pup out and have some fun! Here are a few links. The first will be the Wasatch Hunting Retriever Clubs, and the second one is the AKC. Sorry I don't have the Weber river clubs address. You can also go to http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/ for info and there are a ton of great people who are willing to help you get all the info you need and hooked up with the right club in your area.posting.php?mode=edit&f=13&p=344022#

http://www.whrc.us/
https://www.apps.akc.org/dogreg/


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Bearhntr! i hope to get hooked on it this season and have another reason to train more.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

there are 2 clubs in utah that put in AKC hunt tests. the wasatch hunting retriever club and the weber river retriever club. like mentioned earlier you can find more info on the UBD forum about their events. you can also hit some in idaho and montanna if you would like to do a summer vacation/trip along with a hunt test. there are some nice areas that have hunt tests, especially in montanna that are well worth it.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

that's a good idea as well. i spent most of my summer in idaho last season but had no time for fun. it would be nice to go back when i'm not working.


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

The Wasatch club will be having a Picnic test (Training day) out at the Lee Kay center this Saturday the 26th. THat would be a great time to show up and learn a little about Hunt Tests. People are good to help new people out at picnics and you can run your dog and expose him to a new environment. Sign up at Lee Kay should start around 0800


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Birdboy, i'd love to get out there but weekends aren't really possible until well into summer for me, especially if we have inclimate weather. if it lines up that we have some good weather i could see about taking a day off though. a picnic test sounds like a great idea to expose my girl to a test environment and socialize with other dogs at events. thanks for the info.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

APD said:


> Birdboy, a picnic test sounds like a great idea to expose my girl to a test environment and socialize with other dogs at events. thanks for the info.


How is your dog around other dogs right now. One concern is if your dog gets into a fight then both you and the dog are most likely out. There are two types of dogs, one who causes fights and one who will fight. My pup is almost 8 months old and has been around a lot of dogs and I have never had any problem with her but I don't take the chance when I am at the picnic. Just food for thought. o-||


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

bearhntr, that's a good point that i sometimes forget. she's really good with other labs but is a real alpha female. she's never been in a true fight but loves rough play, so i watch her close around dogs that will fight. 

she's 3 1/2 now and knows how to hunt but lost the steadiness to shot between her first and second season, so she could use a little polishing up before we jump right in. she marks great but is weak on blinds, however she didn't lose a bird all this past season. i got very busy the last two years and wasn't able to train much but her foundation and formalized ob from year one is still there.


----------



## bearhntr (Oct 6, 2008)

Well to run a Jr test you can have a flat collar on her and actually restrain her at the line. So if she marks well and will finish up the retrieve and deliver to hand she should do fine. I did not want to discourage you from coming out and I hope I did not. By all means come out and have fun. If you are member of the Wasatch hunting retriever club it $20.00 to run on ducks. If you are not it is $25.00. The picnic that is this Saturday is just a fun picnic and a great way to meet people and learn. I went to last months for the first time and learned a lot and met a lot of great people! If you can make it, it is at the second gate at the Lee Kay Center off of the 201 hwy. So it is west of the shooting range on the dirt road.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i'd sure like to get out there but with the storm coming in tonight through saturday, it'd be unlikely that i could get the day off. i'll keep checking back for a time that works but i'll certainly try to get to a "picnic test" before the real deal. 

thanks again for the help.


----------

